# Follow me eyes VS toony eyes, which is better?



## Vixen-Hopelight (Nov 6, 2016)

Which eye type is better?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 6, 2016)

Use your own eyes. The head can be smaller, less toony that way. Way better vision, too.

(use your own eyes was not a selection)


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Nov 6, 2016)

depends on the character, but i see no reason not to use follow-me as they look plenty "toony" to me, if that's what you're going for.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

If it's a toony piece, or that artist's style, then okay! Otherwise the follow-me eyes.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Nov 6, 2016)

i think it depends on what you're going for in terms of effect and pictures. if you want a more intimate effect, I feel like you should have toony eyes (this helps a lot with pictures). however if you want a more detailed and realistic way, then i'd do follow-me.


----------



## Nataku (Nov 11, 2016)

I prefer my suits to have more realistic eyes, which are by their nature following eyes. But I feel you may have been asking on a more cartoony styled suit basis? I suppose a static eye is useful if the character is stuck in one certain expression that is an integral part of the character, but otherwise following is just much more versatile at conveying emotion.


----------



## Inpw (Nov 24, 2016)

Be carefull with follow me eyes. A shit tonne of people think you're focusing on them and it looks weird from the side especially with onefurall suits.

Another thing is they tend to creep some people out. To remedy that when you're sitting still make sure you put your paws over them often to create pauses normally associated with blinking.


----------



## Royn (Nov 27, 2016)

there is no better comparing lemons to limes.  Each has places, each has uses.  What ones preference is and application is whats important here.  Presentation, man!   Would like to see more blinking eyelids though....  Staring blinklessly uncomfortables most.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Nov 30, 2016)

I personally like follow me eyes better. It makes the suit look a littlemore lively versus the blank stare of toony eyes. But of course, it does depend on the suit head in itself as well.


----------

